# What is the best solution for Unix file sharing for heterogeneous networks?



## sdf (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

What is the best way to share files on a network with different client operating systems? Or is Samba the best even with the Windows clients? Is there a better alternative, such as OpenAFS?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 26, 2018)

Best provide details regarding those other client operating systems. Unixes (Lines)? Windows (which versions)? I remember there is an optional NFS client feature in Windows Professional, not sure how stable it works, tho. What kind of security and auditing you require?


----------



## sdf (Aug 26, 2018)

Such as Windows 10 and MacOS 10. Do you mean Windows Services for UNIX that has been discontinued?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 26, 2018)

There are Services for NFS in Windows 10 Pro, as an optional feature: Programs and Features -> Turn Windows features on or off -> Services for NFS / Client for NFS.


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2018)

I ended up using net/samba48 for my windows clients and sftp(1) for anything that talks native SFTP. NFS is certainly nice but comes with its own baggage and I wouldn't trust the windows NFS client to be on par with systems where it's actually used all the time.


----------



## sdf (Aug 26, 2018)

I am still learning Samba, but I feel it is a bit complicated. I haven't configured it, Now thinking, if in a production environment, Windows Server may be a better choice and the best partner with the Windows client.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 26, 2018)

Samba hasn't have to be that complicated though. Also because there are plenty of sane default settings which the daemon will use. At best you set the workgroup, server name, and if you want it to operate as a master browser.

Optionally you can configure logging and then all there's left are the individual shares. Name, browseable, read only and guest access.

It really can be that simple.


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2018)

I went with the standalone (I think that's what it's called) setup on SAMBA, I have absolutely no use for a domain controller on my environment. It's dead simple to set up.


----------

